# AMD Unwraps ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series Graphics Cards in India



## 4T7 (Oct 21, 2008)

AMD recently announced the ATI Radeon HD 4600 series, claimed to be a mainstream graphics offerings that deliver exceptional gaming and HD multimedia performance while consuming less power than a standard light bulb.

Comprising the ATI Radeon HD 4670 and the ATI Radeon HD 4650 graphics cards, the ATI Radeon HD 4600 series leverages the technology found in the ATI Radeon HD 4800 series, including support for the latest DirectX 10.1 games, HD multimedia capabilities and performance-per-watt, all delivered at affordable prices for the mainstream graphics segment.

The ATI Radeon HD 4670 and ATI Radeon HD 4650 graphics cards feature AMD’s TeraScale graphics engine, with 320 stream processing cores, and are based on AMD’s advanced second generation 55nm process.

“The success of the ATI Radeon™ HD 4000 series validates that AMD’s shift away from the traditional means of producing large, hot, monolithic graphics chip continues to be a successful strategy AMD continues to execute against its timelines and deliver leading graphics performance at every price point,” said Rick Bergman, senior vice president and general manager, Graphics Products Group, AMD.

Both the ATI Radeon HD 4670 and ATI Radeon HD 4650 deliver substantial gaming horsepower with minimal power draw – the ATI Radeon HD 4670 operating at under 60 watts and the ATI Radeon HD 4650 operating under 50 watts under full load – eliminating the need for additional power connectors and making installation a cinch.

The ATI Radeon HD 4670 is immediately available with a frame buffer of 512MB GDDR3 memory with an MSRP of Rs 5,000 with a 1GB DDR3-based variant is scheduled to ship later this month. The ATI Radeon HD 4650 features a frame buffer of 512MB GDDR2 memory and is expected to be available later in the month at an MSRP of Rs 4,250.

Source


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 21, 2008)

HD4670 for 5,000 ? 
Thats damn cheap !!!


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2008)

performance ? I kinda like 1GB variant.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 21, 2008)

This is great. Finally these cards are here. And that's an awesome price.
AMD are hitting back.
Now we can expect further price cuts by Nvidia on the 9600GT.


----------



## vish786 (Oct 21, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> HD4670 for 5,000 ?
> Thats damn cheap !!!



oh your buying it ULTRA COOL!


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 21, 2008)

Is the 4670 more POWERFUL than 9600GT; the 8800GT too? I'm kinda lost here with so many benchies from so many sources and so many cards overflowing in the market..


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2008)

9600GT is more powerful but price of 4670 is better. Well am much more interested in 4850 considering that it won't last much.


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 22, 2008)

^^ It wont last much? Why? Is AMD stopping the production of HD 4850 ?


----------



## hellknight (Oct 22, 2008)

So.. should I keep my 8800GT or move on to 4870 series.. I've a Cooler Master 460w power supply though.. so it is clearly an issue...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 22, 2008)

vish786 said:


> oh your buying it ULTRA COOL!


I don't have PCIe x16 slot on my mobo 


T159 said:


> performance ? I kinda like 1GB variant.


This is supposed to be just below HD3870 in performance, so 1GB won't make a difference over 512MB that much IMO.


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> ^^ It wont last much? Why? Is AMD stopping the production of HD 4850 ?


from gaming point of view.



MetalheadGautham said:


> This is supposed to be just below HD3870 in performance, so 1GB won't make a difference over 512MB that much IMO.


yeah 128bit memory interface will be a bottleneck and then i did change my mind in next post. Let the prices come down for 4850.


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 22, 2008)

T159 said:


> from gaming point of view.
> 
> 
> yeah 128bit memory interface will be a bottleneck and then i did change my mind in next post. Let the prices come down for 4850.



can u just tell me , when i assasin creed on my hd 4850 , i get windows error while between playing , its buggy game ???


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2008)

yeah its buggy, then comes driver update and even before that comes a poorly cracked exe (if its a pirated game)


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 22, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> This is supposed to be just below HD3870 in performance, so 1GB won't make a difference over 512MB that much IMO.


 So this is 15-20% better than HD3850? Thats good Indian pricing despite the fact that USD has got relatively stronger...


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 22, 2008)

Well, performance wid price wise:

1. HD 4850 @ 10.5k now
2. HD 4830 @ 7.5-8.5k to be released
3. 9800GT a.k.a 8800GT rebranded @ 7.5k
4. HD 3870 @ 7k
5. 9600GT @ 6-6.5k
6. HD 3850 @ 5.5k
7. HD 4670 @ 5k


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 22, 2008)

Bu hu hu hu....I bought a Radeon HD 3650 for Rs 5k in March & in just 7 months Radeon HD 4670 is available for 5K 

One thing you guys are forgetting, nVidia has an ace upon there sleeves, CUDA while ATI still doesn't have a Standard API for GPGPU. nVidia can do wonders if GPGPU & CUDA is properly leveraged. This will add more VFM to current GeForce cards.


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 22, 2008)

^^ I still see scarce usage of CUDA in general gaming scenario unless you are playing with Intel Atom.  ... The edge that ATi is providing for gaming more than compensates for CUDA; unless of course, your work asks for it..


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 22, 2008)

This is where you are wrong. CUDA is not just for game physics calculation or for Games only. CUDA can also be used to increase the encoding speed during DVD ripping etc


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 22, 2008)

^^


			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> This is where you are wrong. CUDA is not just for game physics calculation or for Games only. CUDA can also be used to increase the encoding speed during DVD ripping etc





			
				IronManForever said:
			
		

> unless of course, your work asks for it..


Ergo, I do not need it and I dont know why YOU need it so much.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 22, 2008)

I have a GPU in my computer, it works while playing games & 80% of it's power is wasted when I am just working in Windows or Photoshop etc. So, I want it to accelerate my day to day work & not just sit idle eating electrisity. I want it to accelerate applying filters in Photoshop, make the 2D UI fast in Illustrator, help compiling code I write in WPF./...so yeah, I do want GPGPU.

Thing is, that GPU is your computer is there & eating electrisity so why not use it for something,.


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 22, 2008)

^^ Point. But then again I do NOT believe that it will amount to anything subsantial  ; since the GPU is not exactly optimised for churning out huge Floating Points in those apps. 

Its still mainly games or at the most Animation, you'll buy a powerful GPU for. And if thats the case; you most probably have an already powerful CPU. So I do NOT think you would feel alot of difference using CUDA or not using it. 

Hence I said that one would actually look for the GPU Core, RAM, Bus Width, Shader support THAN, CUDA or for that matter GPGPU for deciding on a graphics card. 

I really do not know the real world benchmarks so I am just speculating. Any help here? 

And IF one is concerned about power usage; the new Graphics card coupled with corresponding chipsets provide awesome Power savings when NOT USING its full potential.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 22, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> ^^ Point. But then again I do NOT believe that it will amount to anything subsantial  ; since the GPU is not exactly optimised for churning out huge Floating Points in those apps.



This is where CUDA & ATI Stream Processor fills in. CUDA is basically a C like Language using which you can write general purpose code which will use the power of your GPU for calculation purpose. Pure calculation wise a GPU is more powerful then a CPU. 



> Its still mainly games or at the most Animation, you'll buy a powerful GPU for. And if thats the case; you most probably have an already powerful CPU. So I do NOT think you would feel alot of difference using CUDA or not using it.



Have a look at how much CUDA is helping in HPC scenarios.



> Hence I said that one would actually look for the GPU Core, RAM, Bus Width, Shader support THAN, CUDA or for that matter GPGPU for deciding on a graphics card.



GPGPU isn't a buying factor for a graphics card, its just an add on which makes day to day work in PC fast. nVidia has a standard API called CUDA so they are in a better position then ATI overall.


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 22, 2008)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Have a look at how much CUDA is helping in HPC scenarios.


Yeah. Also heard about GTX280 Farms being used for using brute force to break WPA/2 encryption. 

Anyways thank you. But at the end of it all; I do realise that it does not make a difference to me for now. Because my work/play does not ask for GPGPU.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 23, 2008)

gxsaurav said:


> Bu hu hu hu....I bought a Radeon HD 3650 for Rs 5k in March & in just 7 months Radeon HD 4670 is available for 5K



Dude 7 months is a long time, 7 months ago, 8800GTs were selling for 15k!


----------

